# Soap



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Hard workers you all are must need to wash. However just remember that the hand cleaner you may be scrubbing raw with may not kill bacteria or viruses. Just seen that the organic one I've got that is easy on the skin has nothing to kill the bugs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

didntdoit said:


> Hard workers you all are must need to wash. However just remember that the hand cleaner you may be scrubbing raw with may not kill bacteria or viruses. Just seen that the organic one I've got that is easy on the skin has nothing to kill the bugs.


Even antibacterial soap does not kill viruses. But it’s not meant to. Soap makes bacteria and viruses and all that other stuff mobile, and then it washes down the drain. That’s why they have been saying for years that it’s not necessary to use antibacterial soap to properly clean your hands.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

All soap is antibacterial in a way. True antibacterial soap will kill a large portion of bacteria. Normal soap, the bacteria will stick to it and wash it down the drain. 
Neither will kill a virus. Both will much like the bacteria, detach the virus from your skin and wash it down the drain.




Oops, Hacky was typing at the same time as me


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Soaps work because of there surfactant properties, suspending icky things in water so you can wash it away. The alcohol in hand sanitizers disrupt the outer membrane on the icky things so the dry up and and are no longer dangerous. 
Wash your hands with soap and water is the best way to clean your hands.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Oops Hacky and Joe were typing the same thing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Soaps work because of there surfactant properties, suspending icky things in water so you can wash it away. The alcohol in hand sanitizers disrupt the outer membrane on the icky things so the dry up and and are no longer dangerous.
> *Wash your hands with soap and water is the best way to clean your hands.*


I agree with this, but I have heard something different to consider.

You know how when you wash your hands, all the grime we get under our nails is still there until you scrape it out? Well the virus might be under there with the grime, waiting to spread to our fingertips.

When using hand sanitizer, it gets under the nails if you push your fingertips into your palm soaked with sanitizer. While it won't remove the virus like it doesn't remove the grime, it will kill the virus.

So it seems like a mixture of hand sanitizer, then washing your hands is the best way to ensure your hands are virus free.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You cannot kill a virus because it was never alive, however it is pretty much proven that lanolin in most (many?) soaps , if given enough time in contact (30 seconds minimum) dissolves or breaks open the outer protective shell of a virus making it's replication impossible. So yes, washing with soap kills virus's.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> You cannot kill a virus because it was never alive, however it is pretty much proven that lanolin in most (many?) soaps , if given enough time in contact (30 seconds minimum) dissolves or breaks open the outer protective shell of a virus making it's replication impossible. So yes, washing with soap kills virus's.


You should inform Google and the scientific community about your findings because googling lanolin killing viruses comes up with nothing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use Dawn dish soap at the kitchen sink when I come in. I use Dial anti-bacterial liquid in the bathroom. And I use Dial anti-bacterial bar soap in the shower. 

They say that anti-bacterial soap might be worse for you for 2 reasons:

A) It kills good bacterial that helps fight off the bad bacteria.
B) It doesn't completely kill the bad bacterial, which is worse than just allowing it to remain because that is how it gets stronger.

So that is why it is seen as perfectly fine to use non-anti-bacterial soap even in the bathroom and shower.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use germ X in the field to cut the grease and dirt. 
But I prefer a bar of soap to really wash my hands once I get home.
Works great and lasts longer


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> You should inform Google and the scientific community about your findings because googling lanolin killing viruses comes up with nothing.


Did you check Alex Jones? Zerohedge? Banned.video?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> So it seems like a mixture of hand sanitizer, then washing your hands is the best way to ensure your hands are virus free.


I do it the other way, I wash them first, then sanitize. My logic being wash away the dirt and stuff that gives the virus a place to hide, then sanitize and leave the sanitizer on to dry giving it time to kill the virus. 

I believe that corona type virus (common cold is a corona virus) are generally pretty fragile and the regular soap destroys it quickly. Soap disrupts the fatty outside of the virus. 

The ones to avoid are the ones that are not really soap, like Dove. The same things that keep them from drying your hands by not removing the oils in your skin could make them go easy on that lipoprotein outside of the virus. 

I use Boraxo when I can get it, depends which grocery store I'm at when I need soap.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

If it's that nasty where you're going to work, wear disposable gloves. Sometimes my hands would dry out, crack open & bleed. Dove soap helped them not dry out. IIRC wearing work gloves helped.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> If it's that nasty where you're going to work, wear disposable gloves. Sometimes my hands would dry out, crack open & bleed. Dove soap helped them not dry out. IIRC wearing work gloves helped.


Use hand cream after washing and use a liberal amount of hand cream before going to sleep.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Use hand cream after washing and use a liberal amount of hand cream before going to sleep.


:thumbsup: 

If you use something non-oil-based, like corn husker's lotion, which is glycerin-based, you can grease up your hands with the lotion and put a pair of latex gloves over it to go to sleep. Now and then I wreck the skin on my hands and this trick works great.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

I’m going to wash my hands clean from this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

